# "Let me see your TP Roll!" Post your pictures!



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

"To the left, to the left
To the right, to the right
Now dip, baby, dip. Dip, baby dip.
The butterfly, nah-ugh that's old, let me see your TP Rooollll! Your TP Rooollll!!"

Post your favorite hedgie TP tubing pictures! Here are some of Zoey's...









Woohoo! I'm riding the roll!








Here comes Hedgie Daddy to save me!








Nooooo! I wanna stay!!








Oooh! What's in here?


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Hejji loves to "tube". I made some out of craft foam after seeing him ram his head in the TP tube and worrying he would lose an eye! Here he is totally asleep all splatted out 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31995685&l=aa58e788f3&id=44501720

And here is a recent photo of him just because I think he looks so sweet 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31995676&l=63c1d5d53b&id=44501720


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

:lol: PJM, those are great! I love the squished little face in the third one. I wish I had a pic to contribute but my girls are not big tubers. I only saw Zoé tube one time and she`s so small she ran into the tube and came out the other side. I wish I had a video of that. 

I?3Hejji (I' m sorry, I can't find the second symbol in your name on my keyboard!), Hejji is adorable! Your first pic is amazing, I can't believe he fell asleep like that! :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi has never tubed 

I gave him a tp roll for the first few weeks that I had him, but he never used it, so I switched it for a ball with a bell inside instead. He liked that ^-^ He would push it around his cage 

Adorable pictures, both of you <3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cholla would much rather cuddle than tube. I don't have any pictures of him.  
But Zoey is such a goof-ball. She makes Hedgie Daddy get up & rescue her until he gets tired & puts her back in her cage. :roll:


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you! Hejji loves splatting out like that and it always cracks me up


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's a couple of Stub in a tube!

[attachment=2t08xtws]100_1229.jpg[/attachmentt08xtws]

[attachment=1t08xtws]100_1253-1.jpg[/attachmentt08xtws]

And one of my friend's hedgehog Egg who will sleep with a TP tube on his head and get seriously mad when you take it off!

[attachment=0t08xtws]IMG_0918.JPG[/attachmentt08xtws]


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

:lol: Love your last pic, Sarahg! They look so silly with their tubes.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hejii & Stubb & Egg are all adorable! :lol: 
Sarahg - tell your friend that Egg is an awesome hedgie name!


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

The TP novelty has worn off for my boys. LOL Charlie enjoys his wheel and Little Foot loves his crinkle tube and ball with his bell inside. Gizmo is afraid of TP rolls, so I just let him be.


----------

